# North American T-6 POH



## T-6 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi,
I know it's probably here. I've searched every way I can think of but does anyone have an AT-6G/SNJ-5 pilot manual?
Thanks


----------



## Reegor (Sep 7, 2012)

The best I can find is some paid sites:
T-6C SNJ-4 Aircraft AN O1-60FE-1 Flight Instructions 1945 - 1950 $4.95
and
T-6 SNJ-3-6 Aircraft AN 01-60F-2 Handbook Erection and Maintenance Instructions

I have some other SNJ manuals, I believe, if you want me to check. PM me AND leave a message here for best results.
Good luck.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 7, 2012)

Go to this thread. Other Mechanical Systems Tech. I'm pretty sure I downloaded it.

Geo


----------

